# SA Frequently Asked Questions - Part II



## admin

<A NAME="TOP_SA_INFO"></a>
<H3>South Africa Forum Frequently Asked Questions</H3>

<A HREF="#MF">How much are the annual maintenance (MF) fees, otherwise known as levies?</A>
<A HREF="#CheapRCI">South African ownership advantage: Cheap RCI membership</A>
<A HREF="#Turnaround">How long will it take for my purchase to be complete?</A>
<A HREF="#MFPayment">How do I pay my maintenance fees (MF's)?</A>
<A HREF="#Flexi">What is a flexi week?</A>
<A HREF="#FlexiFloatFixed">Tell me more about Flexi, Floating and Fixed time Resorts?</A>
<A HREF="#RCISA">What is the difference between RCI US and RCI SA?</A>
<A HREF="#Shareblock">Are South African timeshares Right to Use or deeded?</A>
<A HREF="#Selling">How do I sell my South African timeshare if I don't want it anymore?</A>
<A HREF="#Points">Can I convert my South African week to points?</A>

<A NAME="MF"></A></P>
<FONT COLOR="#ff0000"><H4>» </FONT>How much are the annual maintenance (MF) fees, otherwise known as levies?</H4>


The lowest is about $60 for a studio. The highest are over $350 for some Gold Crowns. This expense is pegged to the value of the Rand. When the Rand was at 11, maintenance fees for most standard 1BDs were $85 - 100. When it was at 6-7, the MF's were around $128. Two BD's are $40-50 more, another good reason to buy no larger than you need. 

_--Dee Layden, TUG Member</P>
_

Typical South African maintenance fees run in the mid to high $100's. Some Gold Crowns are much higher. 

_--Kathy Holleger, TUG BBS Moderator_ <DIV ALIGN=RIGHT><A HREF="#TOP_SA_INFO">_:: Return to top ::_</A></DIV></P>


<A NAME="CheapRCI"></A></P>
<FONT COLOR="#ff0000"><H4>» </FONT>South African ownership advantage: Cheap RCI membership</H4>


This deal is fantastic but may not always be available. In fact, as of January 2003, it is only available to those without current RCI membership. So, get it when you can! I thought I did great when it was down to $50 a year and the Rand was 7/1. With the Rand at 11/1, RCI memberships were in the $35 a year range. Any wonder that a lot of Tuggers are walking around saying, "I can't believe I'm paid up through year 2022!" <DIV ALIGN=RIGHT><A HREF="#TOP_SA_INFO">_:: Return to top ::_</A></DIV></P>


<A NAME="Turnaround"></A></P>
<FONT COLOR="#ff0000"><H4>» </FONT>How long will it take for my purchase to be complete?</H4>


Don't set your watch by it--maybe six weeks, maybe two weeks, or maybe six months if your paperwork gets lost. But deal with recommended sellers because they have a TUG track record. Spacebanked weeks should show up in a matter of hours or days, because they are owned outright and can easily be transferred to your account. 

_--Dee Layden, TUG Member_ <DIV ALIGN=RIGHT><A HREF="#TOP_SA_INFO">_:: Return to top ::_</A></DIV></P>


<A NAME="MFPayment"></A></P>
<FONT COLOR="#ff0000"><H4>» </FONT>How do I pay my maintenance fees (MF's)?</H4>


Contact the resort each year after March 1, when the new school calendar is set and pay your levy by fax. Some resellers will act as middlemen, but expect to be on your own. If you own a fixed week, you should be able to pay and bank two years ahead. 

_--Dee Layden, TUG Member_ <DIV ALIGN=RIGHT><A HREF="#TOP_SA_INFO">_:: Return to top ::_</A></DIV></P>


<A NAME="Flexi"></A></P>
<FONT COLOR="#ff0000"><H4>» </FONT>What is a flexi week?</H4>


Flexi = Floating. You own in a season, but have to negotiate with the resort each year for the actual week that you will bank. If possible, buy a FIXED red or peak week, so there will never be a lessening of its trade power. 

_--Dee Layden, TUG Member</P>
_

I have one fixed and one flexi SA timeshare and I've found the flexi week to be a real pain. I'm still waiting for my resort to "assign" my 2003 flexi week, but I've already deposited my 2004 fixed week. And remember-- trading power is improved the sooner you deposit your week. Communicating with SA resorts can be slow or worse. Get a good fixed week! 

_--Joe Kennedy, TUG Member</P>
_

A fixed week is A LOT easier to deal with. You know exactly what week to deposit into your RCI account. I'm able to deposit 2 years in advance with both of my SA resorts. It's nice. Also, while I was in the market for an SA timeshare, I was told by an SA resale agent NOT to get a flexi week. He says you may eventually have problems getting a red week out of your "flexi" week. By getting a red fixed week, I'm guaranteed that week each and every year. 

_--Latricia Kahla , TUG Member_ <DIV ALIGN=RIGHT><A HREF="#TOP_SA_INFO">_:: Return to top ::_</A></DIV></P>


<A NAME="FlexiFloatFixed"></A></P>
<FONT COLOR="#ff0000"><H4>» </FONT>Tell me more about Flexi, Floating and Fixed time Resorts?</H4>
*

Floating Calendar Resort.* The weeks float about due the school holidays in South Africa. The school holiday weeks are designated by a "P" and these move about - especially over the Easter period. There is very little movement over the July and December periods - maybe a week or so either side of the school holidays. 
When a person purchases a "P" week he is guaranteed of getting a school holiday period even if it moves about. The purchaser is entitled to this as he usually pays a very much higher price to secure his school holidays for his family. 
When the school holidays occupy another period (which may be a White time, or a Blue time at many other resorts) these weeks move out of the way, so to speak. 
Where a resort, in this category, does not allocate a "P" period then the calendar is open to the fluctuation of movement of the weeks due to the school holidays. However, the weeks that surround the School holiday periods (usually called shoulder weeks) are almost all Red. </P>
*

Flexi Time Calendar Resorts:* These resorts also operate on a basis where they designate the school holidays with a prefix. Some use a "P" and some use a "H" or some other symbol. The weeks that fall into the school holidays work exactly the same way as the Floating Resort - the weeks move about the same way. The balance of the weeks at the resort are classed as Flexi and these can take the form of Red, White or Blue weeks. For legal document purposes the purchaser is allocated a unit and a week with a specific rating, which could be either Red, White or Blue. Flexi time owners must contact their home resort to be assigned a week before using the RCI system. Depending on availability at the time of the request their is no guarantee that owners will obtain a Red week - they could be allocated a White or Blue week. </P>
*

Fixed Time Calendar Resorts:* These weeks are sold using a system whereby the owner purchases the a unit and week at a specific time for each year. If the school holidays move about as mentioned above - the "specific" period purchased remains stagnant. In some cases the purchaser of a school holiday week will find himself out of the school holidays for one year and in for the following year. Once again, the weeks that surround the school holiday periods (usually called shoulder weeks) are almost all Red. </P>


It is advisable to always check what system your resort is using. </P>


If anyone wants I am willing to advise them on the system their resort operates. 

_--Ron Rutter, South African Timeshare Reseller_ <DIV ALIGN=RIGHT><A HREF="#TOP_SA_INFO">_:: Return to top ::_</A></DIV></P>


<A NAME="RCISA"></A></P>
<FONT COLOR="#ff0000"><H4>» </FONT>What is the difference between RCI US and RCI SA?</H4>


If you live in the US, you will be a member of RCI US. The SA resellers can sell you RCI memberships, but you will want them to be for the RCI US, not RCI SA. RCI US members can search online. 

_--Dee Layden, TUG Member</P>
_

RCI membership is based on where you LIVE. If you OWN in South Africa, you can buy cheap RCI membership or membership extension through a South African reseller at the time of purchase. This costs about $30- $40 a year, a significant savings over U.S. membership prices. 

_--Kathy Holleger, former TUG BBS Moderator_ <DIV ALIGN=RIGHT><A HREF="#TOP_SA_INFO">_:: Return to top ::_</A></DIV></P>


<A NAME="Shareblock"></A></P>
<FONT COLOR="#ff0000"><H4>» </FONT>Are South African timeshares Right to Use or deeded?</H4>


Most South African timeshares are held as "shareblocks." It is sort of like owning stock in the company. You own it forever or until you sell it. Some South African timeshares are actually deeded, where you own the brick, the grass, etc. These cost more to close. An example of this is Kowie River Chalets. Ask your reseller before purchasing to make sure. 

_--Kathy Holleger, former TUG BBS Moderator_ <DIV ALIGN=RIGHT><A HREF="#TOP_SA_INFO">_:: Return to top ::_</A></DIV></P>


<A NAME="Selling"></A></P>
<FONT COLOR="#ff0000"><H4>» </FONT>How do I sell my South African timeshare if I don't want it anymore?</H4>


You can sell it yourself by placing a classified ad in places like TUG, sell to a friend, or have a reputable dealer sell it for you. 

_--Kathy Holleger, former TUG BBS Moderator_ <DIV ALIGN=RIGHT><A HREF="#TOP_SA_INFO">_:: Return to top ::_</A></DIV></P>


<A NAME="Points"></A></P>
<FONT COLOR="#ff0000"><H4>» </FONT>Can I convert my South African week to points?</H4>


RCI is currently allowing their points members to deposit or temporarily cede any weeks-only resort to their points account for the generic value. This a great way to get extra RCI points for around 1/2 cent per point, making airline and car rental usable and affordable, not to mention getting those hard trades (like the Bay Club) 2 bedroom for 46,000 points. This can allow you to pool your low value units into those big trips, <FONT COLOR="#ff0000">but of course you must have an RCI points membership from one of the points resorts.</FONT><FONT SIZE=4> </P>
</FONT>

Here is the link to the points chart:</P>


<A HREF="http://www.rci.com/GPN2/CDA/Common/pdf/RCIWeeksResortsExchangeGrids.pdf">http://www.rci.com/GPN2/CDA/Common/pdf/RCIWeeksResortsExchangeGrids.pdf</A><FONT SIZE=4> </P>
</FONT>

One warning, the "weeks to points deposit program" is not in the original RCI points program, so depending upon being able to cede any week for points is tenuous as it could be changed or discontinued at any time.<FONT FACE="Arial, Helvetica"> </FONT>

_--_ Greg_, TUG Member_ <DIV ALIGN=RIGHT><A HREF="#TOP_SA_INFO">_:: Return to top ::_</A></DIV></P>


<HR></P>
<FONT SIZE=1 COLOR="#c0c0c0">

Last Mod: 20-DEC-03 KMH</P>
</FONT>


----------

